# Introducing the True Blue for TheC64 and C64 Mini Retro Consoles



## garyopa (May 11, 2020)

*RetroGames* recently released the TheC64 and C64Mini consoles, which are fully working versions of the famous '80s Commodore 64 Computers, and now the True Blue developers have released one of their famous Plug&Play USB Sticks to work on these new consoles that gamers around the world are enjoying, just like before on the Sony PS Classic and Sega Mega Mini, and their latest PR below, hints they are doing PC-Engine next!


> TrueBlue is back with yet another 'mini' collection of retro games, this time for the icon of the 80s PC scene : *The C64*.
> 
> Compatible with both C64 and C64 Mini retro 'console', True Blue C64 adds the complete collection of Commodore 64 games for a low price of MSRP $17.95. Around 500 games, with game jackets, fully tested, entirely configurable with our including tool . A must have for anyone who own the mighty C64 computer back in the days.
> 
> ...


*For More information, Please Visit Their Official Website: --> *www.truebluemini.com/c64

 Source: MaxConsole


----------



## spanner (Jun 14, 2020)

This is a copy of my work thats here and its free to use... https://thec64community.online/thread/501/project-carousel-usb


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 21, 2020)

spanner said:


> This is a copy of my work thats here and its free to use... https://thec64community.online/thread/501/project-carousel-usb


Where is a good place to buy a mini C64 ?


```
https://thec64.com/
```
is dead ?


----------

